# Leak between bellhousing and tranmission



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

455 with Super T10 4 speed tranmission.

I have a leak between my bellhousing and transmission.... where the transmission bolts to the bellhousing. I am confused about why oil would be leaking from between the bellhousing and transmission. As I understand it there is no passage from the rear main seal to the back of the bellhousing. How could oil be leaking hereconfused:confused


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If you're sure it's engine oil and not transmission oil.... then suspect a leak from somewhere "up high" that's just following the path of least resistance until it gets to a low point and then drips. I'd start with the backs of the valve covers, maybe the rear of the valley cover.

Bear


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

It could be transmission gear oil. I did not think of that I just assumed it was engine oil. Thanks for mentioning that Bear.

Sent from my HTC Vision using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

easy enough to check between trans and engine fluids.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

pontiac said:


> easy enough to check between trans and engine fluids.


Manual transmission gear oil and 20w50 engine oil look and feel about the same, especially when black. Not sure how to tell the difference.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can tell the difference easily by simply smelling the oil. Gear oil will reek....and smell like gear oil!


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok thank you.

Sent from my HTC Vision using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

*Did you find it ?*

Easy way to tell add some dye to eng oil could be valley pan or rear valve covers leaking or could be rear main seal blowing back into bell hsg?


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

It is the rear main seal blowing back into bell housing.


----------

